
Statement on DMCA Lawsuit - hardmath123
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/07/statement-on-dmca-lawsuit.html
======
redbeard0x0a
Thank you to Mr. Green and the EFF for putting together this case! Striking
down Provision 1201 of the DMCA would be beneficial to all the security
researchers who are trying to help make the world's software and technology
safer for those using it.

We all need to work towards allowing security researchers to be able to
responsibly do their jobs without fear of being sued or thrown in jail.
Section 1201 of the DMCA (and of course the CFAA) are used by negligent
companies against security researchers when they uncover flaws in products.
These chilling effects on security research affect us all.

EFF's Press Release: [https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-lawsuit-takes-
dmca-se...](https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-lawsuit-takes-dmca-
section-1201-research-and-technology-restrictions-violate)

------
dang
This story is being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12136578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12136578).

~~~
hardmath123
Ah, I was debating whether to comment this link there or post separately.
Thanks for helping streamline the discussion.

